# A lot of pumps



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Saw this on a no heat call. Thermocouple job.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Saw this on a no heat call. Thermocouple job.


Too much!!.. each room, hallway, dog house have their own thermostat??


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep. All pex in floor


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Too much!!.. each room, hallway, dog house have their own thermostat??


It does seem a bit much. Ultimately, you would not heat any unnecessary areas I suppose.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Could have done the same thing with a lot less pumps and some control valves. Cool though.


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

For what it's worth, it's a fairly clean install of the pumps. I just don't like Taco pumps.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Smh. Why just why


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

small - med c/i pumps cost less than zone valves in some cases..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Why not just use manifolds and actuators?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

those pumps could be pumping to manifolds with actuators for all we know..


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Plumbworker said:


> those pumps could be pumping to manifolds with actuators for all we know..


 Doesn't look like it... From what I can see there's 1/2 pex coming off a lot of the pumps.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't need no stinky pump on return line!


----------

